

The Man Who Broke Atlantic City - gamble
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2012/04/the-man-who-broke-atlantic-city/8900/2/?single_page=true

======
melling
This story is a repeat and it's currently #2 on the HN front page.

<http://news.ycombinator.org/item?id=3706075>

